# What to watch?



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

With all of the people staying in more and more I thought it would be fun to start a post about 'binge' worthy TV shows (or even great movies) you've watched. Especially for those who use streaming services and don't have cable... Currently we have Amazon, Neflix and Hulu in addition to our antenna. 

Some of my favorite shows that can be found on at least in part for free on one of the above:
Downton Abbey 
Cheers (this one was fun to go back and watch from beginning to end)
Dexter
Orange is the the Black
Outlander
Shameless
The Hunters
The Walking Dead
Killing Eve
Six Feet Under

There are many more, but those are what come to mind at the spur of the moment... I'm looking for something new, and I'm sure others are too so give us your recommendations and help me find something to pass the time with!!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am bringing English and Australian crime shows.

Vera
Shetland
London Kills
Prime Suspect
MI5
Janet King
Jack Ryan
Bay

Just to name a few


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I am bringing English and Australian crime shows.
> 
> Vera
> Shetland
> ...


I've heard some good things about London Kills and I keep meaning to watch Jack Ryan... not sure why I haven't yet! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

Unsure where/if these stream:

The Wire
Better Call Saul
Fargo - Season One
Hannibal
The Increasingly Poor Decisions Of Todd Margaret - Season One
True Detective - Season Two


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Netflix:

Beaky Blinders
Supernatural
Queer Eye
All the Law & Orders
Person of Interest
No Reservations (Anthony Bourdain)

Disney+

The Mandalorian

History channel

Project Blue Book

Travel Channel

Expedition Unknown (Josh Gates)

Andrew Zimmern-Bizarre Food, BF America, Delicious Destinations


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris in Mich said:


> Unsure where/if these stream:
> 
> The Wire
> Better Call Saul
> ...


I've watched many of those.... I'll need to take a look at The Increasingly Poor Decisions Of Todd Margaret


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Netflix:
> 
> Beaky Blinders
> Supernatural
> ...


I wish I still had the History Channel...that is the one I miss out of all the cable channels!!


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

gleepish said:


> Todd Margaret


Be sure to watch each episode to the end for a pretty solid running gag.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I caught Metropolitan Opera on PBS the other night. I never realized that Madame Butterfly was such a _tragedy_! So much for the opera…..

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't watch this one....
Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street -

no, no, no...not a family musical 
geo


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

geo in mi said:


> Don't watch this one....
> Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street -
> 
> no, no, no...not a family musical
> geo


LOL definitely not a family musical... but I did enjoy it.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

geo in mi said:


> I caught Metropolitan Opera on PBS the other night. I never realized that Madame Butterfly was such a _tragedy_! So much for the opera…..
> 
> geo


I grew up listening to the music from Madame Butterfly. My kids grew up listening to the music of Miss Saigon!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Marvellous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

I like watching WW2 shows, National Geographic nature shows, or how they build stuff (mixers, ships, etc...) but not much else. If there's any movie I want to watch I maintain my own DVD library consisting of about 70% movies made before 1940.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would add:
Jericho
Blue Bloods
Longmire


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> I would add:
> Jericho
> Blue Bloods
> Longmire


So YOU are the other Longmire fan.....


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Marvellous Mrs. Maisel


How could that NOT have popped into my head when I started this thread. What a fantastic show!!!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I would add:
> Jericho
> Blue Bloods
> Longmire


I haven't watched Jericho or Blue Bloods yet, but I did enjoy Longmire!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

georger said:


> I like watching WW2 shows, National Geographic nature shows, or how they build stuff (mixers, ships, etc...) but not much else. If there's any movie I want to watch I maintain my own DVD library consisting of about 70% movies made before 1940.


Some of the Nat. Geo. shows are fantastic! And there is nothing wrong with pre 1940 movies. I am a huge fan of Buster Keaton movies. What is your favorite WW2 show, and what movie would be your best recommendation?


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

Watch _The Ten Commandments_ and _Lawrence of Arabia_ back-to-back... then add the extended version of _Dances With Wolves_ and _Gandhi_ until the wife has to use a spatula to pry your buttocks from the barcalounger! Nearly 15hrs there


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris in Mich said:


> Watch _The Ten Commandments_ and _Lawrence of Arabia_ back-to-back... then add the extended version of _Dances With Wolves_ and _Gandhi_ until the wife has to use a spatula to pry your buttocks from the barcalounger! Nearly 15hrs there


oooh good suggestion! Would have to take that in two days though.... but will definitely do the first suggestion one all at once. I haven't actually sat down and watched either of those in years.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a seasons worth of Murdoch Mysteries to watch (Canada)
Midsomer Murders, two seasons worth (British)
Mrs. Maisel (Amazon Prime)
25 episodes of the british soap, Coronation Street
Any show on TVO or PBS about tracing your family tree.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Coronation Street  I watch every Saturday morning the weeks shows while having coffee and doing my chores. I have been watching for over 50 years.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Coronation Street  I watch every Saturday morning the weeks shows while having coffee and doing my chores. I have been watching for over 50 years.


I've been watching since the mid eighties, just after most of the Legends retired. It took awhile to understand the accents but they're obviously not a problem now. Before I could tape it, I'm watch the omnibus on Sunday morning and everyone knew that I didn't answer the phone then. Leave a message! (One might think I was addicted!)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> So YOU are the other Longmire fan.....


Make it 3


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

alida said:


> I've been watching since the mid eighties, just after most of the Legends retired. It took awhile to understand the accents but they're obviously not a problem now. Before I could tape it, I'm watch the omnibus on Sunday morning and everyone knew that I didn't answer the phone then. Leave a message! (One might think I was addicted!)


I am addicted. I used to have to watch it on websites that pirated it but then Hulu had it and now I can stream it from Amazon. I don't watch it when hubby is around. He can't decided it at all.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

On Hulu I like FBI files and Forensic Files. Forensic Files gets a little too graphic in their reenactments, so I fast forward through those parts. Have watched ALL episodes of The Andy Griffith Show (Amazon Prime) - that is a great escape from this crazy world!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Movie - Best in Show


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

ooh I'm like the suggestions... keep 'em coming!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> So YOU are the other Longmire fan.....


I'm a _huge_ fan of the Longmire mystery series of books by Craig Johnson. The TV series, not so much.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Movie - Best in Show


That movie is hysterical.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

alida said:


> I have a seasons worth of Murdoch Mysteries to watch (Canada)
> Midsomer Murders, two seasons worth (British)
> Mrs. Maisel (Amazon Prime)
> 25 episodes of the british soap, Coronation Street
> Any show on TVO or PBS about _*tracing your family tree*_.


I cant trace my family tree. I am allergic to nuts.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

Any good finds, gleepish?


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Chris in Mich said:


> Any good finds, gleepish?


I actually have watched many of the suggested ones above. I also went back and rewatched Forged in Fire--I have no idea why that show holds my attention, but I love it! Got a Starz subscription so I could catch up on Outlander and then rewatched Black Sails... Watched more than a few movies, but honestly at this point they are all kind of running together!


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

I just rewatched Veep from episode 1. Watched Tiger King and McMillions. Now finishing up the Crown Tonight. Then probably start Ozark next.

We did watch Spencer Confidential and though it was pretty good. It’s a nice homage to Spencer For Hire, it’s got good action and it’s not a long drawn out movie either. I' watching through free series streaming site, but want to try Netflix though.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby is currently running through the series _Grimm_. He bought the dvds as they came out because he was never home to watch more than the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

I've been enjoying Baptiste on PBS.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Game of Thrones
Lucifer
Lots of interesting documentaries on Netflix and Amazon.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

gleepish said:


> ooh I'm like the suggestions... keep 'em coming!


I was watching shows from the 1930,s a few nights ago. Insterest hair styles etc. 
I think the name of the movies i watch about once a year is ( A boy and his Dog) , Water world. Youtube.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Been doing Blue Bloods. Can't believe I've missed this show.

Only on season three, so no spoilers please.

Tonight I'm watching 70's movies. Just finished White Lightning with Burt Reynolds and Now Hi-Ballin' with Peter Fonda and Jerry Reed.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

ALL the M*A*S*H episodes!


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Longmire
hell on wheels
Downton abbey Lilly James/cousin Rose awesome likewise Annie
game of thrones but hated season eight but everyone says that
Hart of Dixie .... under the bridge but very funny
Heaven's gate only the director's cut
Little house,,, great values


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Been doing Blue Bloods. Can't believe I've missed this show.
> 
> Only on season three, so no spoilers please.
> 
> Tonight I'm watching 70's movies. Just finished White Lightning with Burt Reynolds and Now Hi-Ballin' with Peter Fonda and Jerry Reed.


Yeah, Netflix cancelled Blue Bloods and Amazon only does Season 1 to 6 for free. Seasons 7 to 9 cost money, even for Prime members.....bummer!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Be careful of the Netfix series named, "The Last Kingdom." We've watched all four seasons. The problem is the character names. The names are so close to being alike that it gets to be very confusing. For example, the following are names of some of the main characters that start with the letter, "A."
Aelflaed
Aelfric
Aelfweard
Aelfwynn
Aelswith
Aethelflaed
Aethelhelm
Aethelred
Aethelstan
Aethelwold
Aldhelm
Alfred
Aella
Aethelred
Alewold


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> Be careful of the Netfix series named, "The Last Kingdom." We've watched all four seasons. The problem is the character names. The names are so close to being alike that it gets to be very confusing. For example, the following are names of some of the main characters that start with the letter, "A."
> Aelflaed
> Aelfric
> Aelfweard
> ...


It is problematic. We've been watching this with my elderly mother-in-law and I swear we spend about 20 minutes per episode explaining who is who and who is talking about who, even when we watch two episodes back to back.

She talked about wanting to watch Game of Thrones, and for this reason it was hard no.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I started watching Ozark yesterday.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Cabin Fever said:


> Be careful of the Netfix series named, "The Last Kingdom." We've watched all four seasons. The problem is the character names. The names are so close to being alike that it gets to be very confusing. For example, the following are names of some of the main characters that start with the letter, "A."
> Aelflaed
> Aelfric
> Aelfweard
> ...


Jeez, no way could I keep track. My OCD would kill me.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yeah, Netflix cancelled Blue Bloods and Amazon only does Season 1 to 6 for free. Seasons 7 to 9 cost money, even for Prime members.....bummer!


Yeah, that always sucks. I was watching Chips and Adam-12 and they stopped showing them for free. Chips was a bummer because I was halfway through season 4. 

It was also fun to watch both shows, then go to Google Street views and see where they filmed. Looking at the houses now and what were new highways and roads is pretty neat.

For Bluebloods I have CBS Access, which is a bit spendy, but it also shows close to the newest NCIS and NCIS New Orleans episodes.

Even then, they don't show all the NCIS Los Angeles episodes.

Its like all the streaming services get together and make it so you need all of them to watch a series through.

I was doing CSI, but it became the same show every week, which doesn't work well for binging.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

For any fans of sci-fi, we really enjoyed Altered Carbon on Netflix. Travelers is pretty good too. Also, Upload (Amazon Prime), pretty dang funny sci-fi.

Talking about The Last Kingdom reminded me of Vikings. Kind of the opposite side of the coin - more from the Viking point of view. Definitely more adult, though.



mreynolds said:


> I started watching Ozark yesterday.


I watched all of the seasons and toward the end of the last one, my husband sat down and watched an episode. Now I'm rewatching it with him. It's pretty entertaining, and it's one show that I think gets better in the later seasons.


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> So YOU are the other Longmire fan.....


My husband and I loved Longmire


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

Grafton County Couple said:


> I've been enjoying Baptiste on PBS.


My husband and I just finished the Baptiste series and then realized there was a Baptiste series before that called The Missing. So we’re watching that now.


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

I haven’t seen anyone mention Doc Martin. It’s great. I always felt like I was meeting up with old friends when a new season started and we’d had to wait for it. They say they’re done now.

For Downton Abby fans, of which I am one, there is an Australian show called A Place to Call Home that you’d probably like. One of the characters later went on to play Janet King in that series (someone else mentioned in another post).


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

My husband and I also love Longmire. The only channel we can now get it on is the APTN (Aboriginal Peoples Television Network) and we are quite behind in episodes.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

gleepish said:


> is your favorite WW2 show, and what movie would be your best recommendation?


 Band of Brothers (miniseries), Hacksaw Ridge, Stalag 17, Bridge On the River Kwai


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

For those who like British TV - especially the older style of show - there is always Heartbeat which ran for 18 years. A city cop and his doctor wife move to the countryside to work. Set in the 1960s. 







Or Midsomer Murders which is in its 21st season.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

101pigs said:


> I was watching shows from the 1930,s a few nights ago. Insterest hair styles etc.
> I think the name of the movies i watch about once a year is ( A boy and his Dog) , Water world. Youtube.


OMG... A boy and his Dog.... I love the movie, but was much, much too young to have watched the version I saw originally.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

emdeengee said:


> For those who like British TV - especially the older style of show - there is always Heartbeat which ran for 18 years. A city cop and his doctor wife move to the countryside to work. Set in the 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that an English series?

Their seasons are only like 6 or 8 episodes. Is that one the same?

So it is really only like 5 American seasons?

I am always bummed when I start a UK series and then realize it is so short.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

gleepish said:


> OMG... A boy and his Dog.... I love the movie, but was much, much too young to have watched the version I saw originally.


me, too.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

gleepish said:


> OMG... A boy and his Dog.... I love the movie, but was much, much too young to have watched the version I saw originally.


A boy and his Dog. I watch it about once a year on youtube. At the end of the movie the Dog and Don Johnson eat the girl (Susanne Benton) i didn't get that until i watched it the second time. 
Don Johnson was young at that time.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

101pigs said:


> A boy and his Dog. I watch it about once a year on youtube. At the end of the movie the Dog and Don Johnson eat the girl (Susanne Benton) i didn't get that until i watched it the second time.
> Don Johnson was young at that time.


"Well, I'd certainly say she had marvelous judgment, Albert... if not particularly good taste."


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Isn't that an English series?
> 
> Their seasons are only like 6 or 8 episodes. Is that one the same?
> 
> ...


This is a British series. The seasons range from 10 to16 to 20 episodes and you have 18 British seasons so it covers well over 200 episodes. It can be very disappointing when the series are short - Inspector Morse has a season that has just 2 episodes. But they do great drama and especially characters. They are very good at the characters that are odd and not well behaved and yet you get drawn into their lives. One example is the series Cracker. The British series is fantastic. The American series failed because they tried to clean up his character which is awful but he is what makes the stories great.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

We're watching old stuff we didn't see in first run:
Breaking bad
Game of thrones
Sons of anarchy(currently watching)

And stuff we'd watched back in the day:
ER
Law and order svu 

And stuff we'd never heard of but are finding very entertaining:
Forged in fire
InkInkmaster 
Swamp people


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A series about a L.A. special Narcotics unit, called The Shield. Was on FX. Not sure where you'd find it today. The show progressed 7 seasons. Start with the very first, love it or hate it. Fictional, but seems real.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gunsmoke
Bonanza
The Virginian
and Longmire


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

geo in mi said:


> Don't watch this one....
> Sweeney Todd, the Demon Barber of Fleet Street -
> 
> no, no, no...not a family musical
> geo


Omg this is one of my favorites lol. Id put it on rwal.loud and do house work and sing the songs. Plus...johnny depp...


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Im kind of a geek so heres my list. I will rewatch these every couple years...lol

Doctor Who. Classic and new. They are all good. But my favs are doctor #4 ( tom baker ) and #10 (david tennant )

The movie " hitchhikers guide to the galaxy" also all the books. I bought them in a bound edition all together lol

Firefly and its follow up movie Serenity.

The new Battle Star Gallactica

Buffy the Vampire Slayer and its spinoff Angel

Absolutely Fabulous

Torchwood ( doctor who spinoff)

The Venture Brothers ( animated)

Futurama ( animated) im actually watching this now lol

There are so many more. But they're more.obscure probably.

More recent stuff:

i watched Futureman on hulu and that was a friggin hooot.

Last man on earth

12 monkeys (the series)

The path ( a cult movie)

Handmaids tale


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

More.british obsucrity:
"Chickens"
This series made me.laugh so hard.

Its about some young guys in a small british village during ww1 who for various reasons didnt goto war and how they are treated by the villagers. 

Dont know where to fimd it anymore though.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

dmm1976 said:


> Im kind of a geek so heres my list. I will rewatch these every couple years...lol
> 
> Doctor Who. Classic and new. They are all good. But my favs are doctor #4 ( tom baker ) and #10 (david tennant )


Tom Baker was my first Doctor, Tennant is my favorite doctor! And really, who can ever forget K9--argumentatively the best Dr. Who Character ever!!!


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

gleepish said:


> Tom Baker was my first Doctor, Tennant is my favorite doctor! And really, who can ever forget K9--argumentatively the best Dr. Who Character ever!!!


Peter davison was my first Doctor.

The specials with david tenant and john Simm gave me chills.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Tennant is the only Doctor in my books. He was really good (and extraordinarily creepy) in the first season of Jessica Jones too. 

Great list dmm. I have to watch Firefly and Serenity at least once or twice a year, love that series/movie so much.

Supernatural seems to be missing from the Buffy/Angel genre lineup


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Tenderheartedly
Dances with the wolves 

Great movies with my favorite actor Graham Green. He is so right for the parts he plays.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

That's Tenderheart. Thanks self fill in!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love Graham Greene. His character on _The Red Green Show_ was so funny. He did a great job in the movie _Skins _too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Loved Graham Greene's role in the old TV series "Northern Exposure."

Leonard Quinhagak, portrayed by Graham Greene, is the local shaman, or healer.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mish said:


> Tennant is the only Doctor in my books. He was really good (and extraordinarily creepy) in the first season of Jessica Jones too.
> 
> Great list dmm. I have to watch Firefly and Serenity at least once or twice a year, love that series/movie so much.
> 
> Supernatural seems to be missing from the Buffy/Angel genre lineup



Oh god yes. Supernatural. *drool* soooo much eyecandy.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Tennant is all in the Dr. Who family. The actor David Tennant is married to the daughter of Peter Davison, Doctor #5. I also liked Christopher Eccleston but he was not on for long.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

gleepish said:


> Tom Baker was my first Doctor, Tennant is my favorite doctor! And really, who can ever forget K9--argumentatively the best Dr. Who Character ever!!!





Mish said:


> Tennant is the only Doctor in my books. He was really good (and extraordinarily creepy) in the first season of Jessica Jones too.
> 
> Great list dmm. I have to watch Firefly and Serenity at least once or twice a year, love that series/movie so much.
> 
> Supernatural seems to be missing from the Buffy/Angel genre lineup



We are also still hooked on Firefly which ended much too soon. But at least the producer Joss Whedon had enough respect for his audience (and influence to get it done) to make a film that wound up the series and explained a lot.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Loved Graham Greene's role in the old TV series "Northern Exposure."
> 
> Leonard Quinhagak, portrayed by Graham Greene, is the local shaman, or healer.


I have liked anything Greene has been in including Maverick and The Green Mile. Also really liked

Greene co-starred as Slick Nakai with Adam Beach and Wes Studi in the film A Thief of Time (2004) and Coyote Waits, both adapted from Tony Hillerman novels of the same names and produced by Robert Redford.

Adam Beach is another great First Nations actor.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

dmm1976 said:


> Oh god yes. Supernatural. *drool* soooo much eyecandy.


So, are you a Sam woman or a Dean woman? Or are you a weirdo like my daughter who thinks Crowley is where it's at? lol


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mish said:


> So, are you a Sam woman or a Dean woman? Or are you a weirdo like my daughter who thinks Crowley is where it's at? lol


Yes! All the above with a castiel on top lol


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

dmm1976 said:


> Yes! All the above with a castiel on top lol


Oh man how did I forget Castiel?!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The Last Kingdom
Longmire
Letterkenny
Shameless


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

Tiger King ? I've heard a ton of people describe, good or bad, The Tiger King, but never did I hear one person say it was boring, lol.

Just finished up Ozark and that didn't disappoint at all. The Outsider on HBO is a great series that also has Jason Bateman in it. Also do your own search on https://torrentsites.com


----------



## RibbyR (Mar 15, 2020)

I suggest that you watch *Ordet*


----------



## Sharpdx (Dec 22, 2020)

Last man on Earth


----------

